# 'Professional Detailing' query



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Hi all, I've been on Detailing World and decided that a professionl detail is in order, to see exactly what results can be achieved. There are a number of midlands-based companies (or who cover the midlands area) so I don't know who best to go with, and who to steer clear from. Anyone on here used a professional detailing company, and if so how pleased/disappointed/ecstatic were you? An idea of total price would be great if you don't mind divulging. PM me if you'd prefer.

thanks in advance, all comments will be useful, good or bad.

stu


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Well these are your regional detailers;



> Name: Auto Detox
> Tel Contact: 07974654971
> Website: http://www.autodetox.co.uk
> Area: Staffordshire/West Midlands/UK/European
> ...


Check out each of their pages, most have costs. For example the first one, http://www.autodetox.co.uk, for a 4 day paint correction detail it's £800. But that's top of the range. I would say that any paint correction work would be at least a 2 day process so at around £130-£200 a day for the work to be done.

All of these guys come recommended from detailing world which you've been on. Head to The Studio section of the forum (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/f ... order=desc) find a few of their posts if their on there and see if you like what you see.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Stu

Think I'd mentioned to you before that I met with the guy at Midlands detailing. £150 for a paint 'enhancement' or £300 for a full 'correction' on a TT. The enhancement on their website although it doesn't state (or I don't think it did) *does* include a machine polish. Usual comments as to VAG group paint being hard yet'd they'd still look for a good 90+% correction.

I thought for £150 it was a very good price, seeing as you could pay £150 for a descent machine polisher and all the polishes and wouldn't have a clue what to do with them. No brainer for me personally to pay if only going to cost £150, as that's there profession plus I don't have the patience or time to do it myself!

Good list of detailers too Rich - one to add to the favourites!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I had mine done a couple of years ago now. Yes, the car does look excellent once it's done but the real bonus is just ho easy it is to keep the car looking good afterwards. I constantly get comments about the great condition my car is in though I do very little with it other than a simple wash and a bit of polish. Even now it still looks good.

Well worth the money.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Or come to me, Depending on where you are..

My van is off the road for a few weeks, but will be back up and mobile soon..

Rob..


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

qstix said:


> Or come to me, Depending on where you are..
> 
> My van is off the road for a few weeks, but will be back up and mobile soon..
> 
> Rob..


mid-way between J2 and J3 M5 Rob.

(will need pm with prices, what you do, products used, guarantees, etc. etc. :?: :?: )

stu


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

A little outside my area unfortunately as I'm in the midlands..

Nevermind..


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

qstix said:


> A little outside my area unfortunately as I'm in the midlands..
> 
> Nevermind..


Eh?

Surely that is the midlands, says it on my letters. :?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Hark said:


> qstix said:
> 
> 
> > A little outside my area unfortunately as I'm in the midlands..
> ...


Sorry, thought the M5 was down near Bristol, silly me, didn't realise it was near Birmingham..


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

qstix said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > qstix said:
> ...


so now you've found where I am, you may want to give me a few details... up to you 

stu


----------



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll be keeping my eye on this thread very closely. I want to get my TT's paint corrected, and have been looking at prices on websites but some do seem very expensive! £400 is about the max I'd b willing to pay. I'm in Hertfordshire so if anyone has any recommendations please let me know.


----------

